# Projekt Teichbau: Fragen und Hilfe



## Oliver (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

freundlich hat man mich im Forum mein-schoener-Garten auf dieses Forum verwiesen um meine Fragen zu meinem Projekt Teich zu stellen.

Dort habe ich bereits gesagt, das ich das Projekt sehr unterschätzt habe und nun versuche Schadensbegrenzung bzw. den kompletten Fehlbau zu verhindern.
Ohje ich hoffe doch auf eure Hilfe.

Dann möchte ich mal den derzeigen Stand meines Bauvorhabens vorstellen. Da ich derzeit nicht auf das Fotoarchiv zurückgreifen kann werde ich mir mühe geben alles sehr detailiert zu schildern. Bilder reiche ich sobald diese wieder zur Verfügung stehen nach.

Art des Teiches: Schwimm - Gartenteich
Form: L-Form
Größe: die L-Form langezogen komme ich auf Maße von 10m-15m x 6-7m x 0,10m - 1,70m (L x B x T)

Bei der Art des Teiches bin ich mir noch nicht wirklich sicher. Normalerweise soll er Hauptsächlich als Gartenteich dienen. Eine Abkühlung im Sommer kann aber nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Deshalb der Mix Schwimm - Gartenteich.

Da der Teich direkt an eine Terrasse angebunden wird (Terrasse ist ca. 10 -15 cm höher) habe ich bereits diese angrenzenden Seiten mit ein Mauer aus Schwerbetonsteinen ausgestattet. Aufgrund des schlechten Untergrundes (Oberflächenwasser, Letteschichten) wurde eine ca. 15cm starke Betonplatte in den tieferen Teil des Teiches gegossen.

Hier erstmal zwei Bilder die ich bereits in dem anderen Forum zur Verfügung stellen konnte.












In diesen Bilder sind meine Vorstellung der Form zu sehen und er bereits begonnen Formbau.
Seitlich und nach hinten raus ist genug Platz um weitere eventuell notwendige Filter und Reinigungsanlagen zu verbauen.

So nun möchte ich mal mit den bereits erfahrenen Information meinen Fragen stellen.
Ich beginne mal mit den Aufbau der Terrasse auf der Teichmauer. Die Terrasse soll über den Teich hinausragen. 10-15cm. Da unterhalb des Aufbaus ja die Folie ungeschützt wäre, dachte ich daran im kompletten Teich diese mit Verbundmatten abzudecken.

Machbar und richtig?
Im Terrassenbereich soll das Schutz genug sein. Sieht die Verbundmatte Wasser aus dem Teich und müssen dann ggfs. eine Kapilarsperre eingebracht werden?

Die anderen Teichseiten die von keiner Terrasse überdeckt werden, werden auch mit Verbundmatten überzogen bzw. abgedeckt. Zusätzlich werden Ufermatten darüber gelegt um den entsprechenden Übergang von der Flach-Sumpfwasserzone in den eigentlich Garten zu bekommen.
Mir ist klar überall das wo Teichmatten verbaut werden muss eine Kapilarsperre errichtet werden. Zu dieser habe ich noch eine Frage.

Mal angenommen die Ufermatte steht auf der Teichseite im Wasser. Bepflanzt ziehen die Gewächse das Wasser über die Matte aus dem Teich in den Garten. Die Kapilarsperre muss höher sein als die Wasseroberfläche, oder reicht es aus wenn die Ufermatte dann auf der ausserhalb des Teich liegenden Seite ebenfalls im Wasser steht, um den Wasserverlust im Teich zu verhindern?

Ich weiß sehr viele Dinge auf einmal. Tut mir leid. 

Da ich ja bereits erwähnte das einige Seiten direkt an eine Terrasse angrenzen habe ich mir folgendes vorgestellt. Auf die Betonplatte kommen ca. 10cm Sand. Auf diesen Sand das Schutzvlies. In den Ecken von der Platte zur Mauer wird der Sand leicht gewölbt modeltiert um der Folie den Übergang etwas zu erleichtern. Macht das Sinn, oder ist es der Folie beim legen egal ob der Knick 90° ist?

Noch ein paar Fragen.
Bei der Filtertechnik wollte ich erst garncihts machen. Sträflich wie ich gestern erfuhr. Da der Teich normalerweise nicht Fischen besetzt wird, ich das aber auch nciht ausschließen will, stelle ich mal in den Raum und frage welche Filtertechnik den sinnvoll ist? Vielleicht könnt ihr mir das doch etwas helfen. Weiter ist ja bei Fischbesatz Sauerstoff im Teich notwendig.
Ein Bachlauf ist eigentlich nicht geplant. Wenn es sonst keine anderen Möglichkeiten gibt Sauertsoff in den Teich zu bringen, dann werde ich mir Gedanken machen wie ich diesen in das bestehende Konzept integriere.

Zu Bepflanzung habe ich mir nur soweit Gedanken gemacht, das ich einen harmonischen Übergang am Ende des Teiches in den Garten erreichen möchte. 
Dort sind auch die unterschiedlich tiefen Wasserzonen geplant. Drei davon hintereinander.
Direkt an der Teichmauer bis ca. 30cm in Rcihtung Teichmitte die Flachwasserzone (0 - 10cm)
Anschließend eine weitere Zone (10 - 40cm).
Danach die Zone für die Pflanzen die entsprechende Tiefe benötigen. (0,40 - 1,20m). 
Danach gehts nur noch Berg ab.  Also 1,20 - ca. 1,70m.

Ist diese Aufteilung sinnvoll?
Die Breite dieser Zonen beläuft sich auf ca. 10 - 15m.

So nun setze ich auf euch und eure Erfahrungen, um mein Projekt Teichbau nicht in einem Disaster enden zu lassen.

Danke
für eure Hilfe


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau: Fragen und Hilfe*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns im Forum. 

Hast Du statt der bisher gezeigten Fotos evtl. mal eine Draufsicht?
Kann gern auch nur ein Grundstücksplan mit eingezeichnetem Teich + Gebäuden sein....
Man kann auf den Bildern nämlich nicht erkennen, ob die Pflanzzonen im Verhältnis groß genug geplant sind. 

Im Bereich Teichrand, Ufermatte und Kapillarsperre scheinst Du noch Unklarheiten zu haben. Vielleicht helfen Dir diese Skizzen oder dieser Beitrag von Thias weiter?


----------



## Oliver (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau: Fragen und Hilfe*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Hier mal die Draufsicht.





Ich arbeite noch an dem auf dem bild rechts an einem Filterbecken. 
Kurz erklärt die Farben:

grau = Schwerbetonsteine
braun = Holzdielen
dunkelbraun = Unterkonstruktion

Unser Haus steht im Bild ganz unten ca. 3m hinter der Terrasse.
Ich hoffe es einigermassen gut gezeichnet zu haben.
In der Kategorie bin ich nicht sonderlich kreativ. 

Zum Thema Kapilarsperre oder wie hier gern beschrieben Saugsperre reiche ich ebenfalls meine neuen Erkentnisse nach.
In form eines Bildes.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## günter-w (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau: Fragen und Hilfe*

Hallo willkommen im Forum,
hast du auch einen Vornamen? Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue und das Becken gemauert ist und du von Gartenteich sprichst in dem vielleicht mal im Sommer gebadet wird hab ich so meine bedenken. Ich gehe daher mal davon aus du willst einen Schwimmteich mit Zweikammertechnik. Nach den Begrifflichkeiten zu urteilen warst du auch auf der NG Seite hast du dort ein Plan machen lassen? Das Filterbecken das du erwähnt hast, ist das für mechanische Filter oder für Pflanzenfilter. Wie hast du die Teichbereiche getrennt? Soll dein Garten/Schwimmteich wirklich so streng geometrisch werden oder ist das ein zeichenproblem? An welche Umwälzpumpe hast du gedacht. Auf deine Betonplatte brauchst du kein Sand zuschütten ein dickes Vlies reicht aus.
Zu dem Thema Kapilarsperre solltest du dich mal genauer einlesen hierwurde schon einiges geschrieben. Zur Info, Ufermatte und Verbundmatte sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. die Verbundmatte sollte punktuell mit der Teichfolie verklebt werden bevor sie eingemörtelt wird. Zur Sicherheit sollte die Teichfolie im Übergangsbereich senkrecht hochgezogen werden und nur bis dahin auch die Verbundmatten oder Ufermatten gelegt werden.


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau: Fragen und Hilfe*

Ja,
natürlich habe ich einen Vornamen. Verzeihung.
Mein Name ist Oliver. 

Naja, was den Typ des Teiches angeht bin ich eben sehr unentschlossen. Ich würde gern alle Möglichkeiten versuchen abzudecken. Wobei schwimmen wohl eher weniger in Frage kommt. Eine Abkühlung aber durchaus auch nicht auszudenken ist. Sagen wir mal ich baue einen SchwimmGartenTeich.  

Auf der NG Seite war ich. Auf Rat aus einem anderen Forum wurde mir diese Seite angeboten um weitere Informationen zu sammeln. Dabei bin ich über einige Hinweise gestolpert, die bereits die ein oder andere Frage beantworten. Geplant habe ich den dort nicht. Wenn ich ehrlich bin eigentlich wurde der Teich von niemanden geplant. Ich habe mir zwar meine Gedanken dazu gemacht, was ich ungefähr haben möchte, aber dabei eben die Umsetzung sehr fahrlässig unterschätzt.

Das geplante Filterbecken soll ein rein meachnisches werden. Lediglich Mauern, Filter und Pumpentechnik darin unterbringen. 

Mhhhh, wechle Umwälzpumpe? Gute Frage. Keine Idee bisher. 
Wie hoch sollte denn bei den ungefähren Wassermengen die min. Fördermenge sein?

Zur Form kann ich nur eines sagen. Ich liebe Ecken und Kanten. Der Teich wird im vorderen Teil (Flachwasserzone) natürlich nicht so gerade wie es gezeichnet habe. Das lies sich auf dem PC nur so etwas schneller zeichnen. Die kleinen Vertiefungenen im Teich im unteren Terassenteil sind Absicht. Die Proportionen stimmen auf dem Bild nicht so ganz. Man sollte mMn dies lediglich erkennen. 

Ok. Wenn ich auf dem Beton keinen Sand benötige ist das prima. Wieder ein Punkt weniger auf meiner immer länger werdenden Liste.

Kapilarsperre ist soweit klar. Der Hinweis von Annett hat einiges an Verständniss herbeigefördert.

Das Verbundenmatten auf die Folie geklebt werden habe ich bei NG schon gelesen. Das mit den Ufermatten ist mittlerweile auch klar.

Eine Frage bezüglich Folie und Terassenanschluß habe ich noch.
Da die Unterkonstruktion der Terasse auf der Mauer aufliegt, mein Teich aber sicher noch eine ganze Weile zum Bau benötigt, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es möglich die Vlies,Teich und Verbundmatten senkrecht unter der Terassen enden zu lassen und diese dort zu fixieren. Zum Beispiel dachte ich da an eine Aluschiene.
Eine wie sie im Dachdeckergewerk zum Einsatz kommt, wenn Wandanschlüße von niedrigeren Dachflächen gemacht werden? Wenn das machbar ist, kann dann so eine Aluschiene auch ihm Wasser stehen, oder wäre das wieder eher schlecht als recht?
Die Aluschiene würde man aufgrund einer Verblendung der Terasse später nicht sehen.


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau: Fragen und Hilfe*

Dann füge ich mal noch fast wortlos die beiden überarbeiteten Grafiken ein.



 

 

Ich lese nun bereits den ganzen Tag im Forum Beiträge. Ohje an was ich alles nicht gedacht habe. Klasse.
So kann man sich überschätzen oder besser das Projekt unterschätzen.

Mir sind nun noch ein paar Fragen gekommen.
Ich würde gern mal anfangen, in der Hoffnung das ihr mir hier nicht den Kopf abreist.

Ich fange mal beim Grundlegendem an.
Planung und bisher begonnene Arbeiten
Fotos werden, sobald ich von meiner Dienstreise zurück bin, sofort nachgereicht.
Also nun durch das lesen der vielen Beiträge, weg vom Schwimmteich.
Passt dann gar nicht in mein Konzept. Fischteich. Kois eventuell später. 
Jetzt muß ja schon wieder verschoben werden.  Entschuldigung

Art: Folieteich
Schutzvlies: 900er
Folienstärke: 1mm

Folie soll im Anschluß mit Verbundmatten beklebt werden. Übergange in den Uferbereich werden mit Ufermatten überbrückt. 
Kapilarsperre ist dann Pflicht. 
Zum Anchluß an die Terrasse habe ich mal ein Bild eingestellt. Hoffe verständlich. 
Machbar?
Ich frage deshalb so blöd, weil ich dann mit meiner Terrasse weiter bauen kann? Meine Freundinn reisst mir den Kopf ab, wenn die nicht bald fertig ist. 

So gedanklich weiter. Die Pflanzonen sind derzeit ja wie auf den hier bereits verlinkten Bildern zu sehen. 
Was meint ihr? Passt das so?

Dann habe ich mich zusätzlich dazu entschieden, einen Teil des Betons nochmal rauszustemmen und 2 Bodenabläufe einzuplanen. Bild kommt wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.
Weiter würde ich mich für einen Skimmer entscheiden, um die Wasseroberflache sauber zu halten. Es soll ein Wandskimmer sein. Lassen sich derartige Skimmer in bereits vorhandene 24er Wände einbauen?
Wie auf dem neuen Bild aus meinem Album zu sehen ist, befindet sich ein leerer Kasten ganz rechts im Bild. Da soll die ganze Filter und Pumpentechnik untergebracht werden. Welche Filtertechnik weiß ich noch nicht, das Thema muss ich noch ausführlicher lesen. Mir schwebt aber eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage vor. Das Filterbecken hat die gleiche Tiefe wie der Teich an seiner tiefsten Stelle (ca. 1,50 - 1,70m). Somit sollte das kein Problem darstellen.
Wie reinigt man angesammelten Schlamm am besten? Also wie bekommt man diese Filter sauber?

Weiter ist geplant, die anfallenden Wassermengen der Dachflächen (Haus & Garage) in dem besagten Becken ebenfalls zu filtern und ggf. in den Teich weiter zu leiten. Das Wasser kann und soll irgendwo noch zwischengespeichert werden bevor es in den Teich gelangt. Soll eigentlich zu Gartenbewässerung dienen. Vorang soll aber Füllstandstechnisch der Teich haben. Wenn ich weiß wie ich filtern möchte und muss, dann werde ich mich mal an eine Skizze machen und meine ersten Gedanken zu Begutachtung hier vorstellen.

Ich weiß ich erschlage euch gerade und hoffe auf eure Unterstützung. Auch wenn ich euch dafür keinerlei Bezahlung entgegenbringen kann, werde ich euch regelmäßig mit schönen Bildern beglücken. Oh ich habe ehrlich ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen euch gegenüber.

Zum Thema Pflanzen habe ich generell eine Frage. 
Seerosen möchte ich auf jedenfall haben. Ich finde die sehr schön und spenden den Fischleins im Sommer Schatten. Wie gern Angel ich in der Nähe von Seerosenbereichen. Schöne Karpfen fängt man da. :beeten
Für diese Art der Pflanzen ist eine Stufe in der Tiefe 70 - 90 cm geplant. 
Weiter oben eine Tiefe ansteigend aus dem teich heraus von 40 cm zu 10cm. Da liegen dann auch die Ufermatten und versorgen den Uferbereich mit ausreichend Wasser für den Sumpfbereich.

Was meint ihr?
Oder bin ich jenseits vom Umsetzbaren?

Für Hilfe bin ich euch wirklich mehr als unendlich dankbar.


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau: Fragen und Hilfe*

Hallo Oliver.

Ich würde Dich/Dein Thema ja gern passend verschieben.... aber wohin? 
Koiteich? Oder doch erstmal zurück in den allgemeinen Teichbau? 
Wenn man die Bilder so sieht und Dich so hört - Du scheinst so ein Kandidat für "erste Koi kaufen + pflegen -> mit dem Koi-Virus infiziert werden..." zu sein. 
Schau Dir doch mal ein paar Koiteiche (hier im Forum oder real) an - vielleicht ist so ein formales Becken ja was für Dich? Wie weit die Formalität dann geht, bleibt Dir überlassen.

Es ist immer gut zu wissen, für welchen Besatz (Fisch und Pflanzen) man baut. Das macht es einfacher und die Enttäuschungen, dass etwas hinter doch nicht so ist wie gewünscht, bleibt eher aus.
Wobei hier viele das x. Mal umbauen. 
Es gibt keine Heilung bei dieser Erkrankung - nur Linderung durch Teichbau-Arbeiten. 

Leider fehlt zu Deinem Terrassenabschluß-Bild eine Legende. Was ist denn da jetzt was? 
Die Holz-Terrasse fehlt bei uns übrigens auch noch.  

Schlamm bekommt man am besten mittels Abläufen in den Filterkammern heraus. Wo das nicht geht, wirkt eine billige Tauchpumpe Wunder.


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau: Fragen und Hilfe*



Oliver schrieb:


> ...



Ich hätte nie gedacht mich mal selber zu zitieren.


Legende des Bildes: 

blau: Wasser
grau: Alu oder VA - schiene
scharz: Verbundmatte
gelb: Folie
rot: Vlies
dickes grau: Mauer

Am besten zurück in den Teichbau.
Bitte entschuldigt an dieser Stelle meine Unentschlossenheit. Ich will einfach nicht wirklich was falsch machen.

Danke ihr Lieben ...


----------



## günter-w (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau: Fragen und Hilfe*

Hallo Oliver,
bei dir kommt ja alles zusammen den Kopf werden wir dir mit Sicherheit nicht abreisen. Zu dem Thema Bodenablauf eine Anmerkung von mir. Bei einem Koiteich sicher angebracht. Bei einem Schwimmteich oder Gartenteich nicht unbedingt da würde einen Saugrohr das bis zum tiefsten Punkt des Teiches geht reichen und ca 50cm unter der Wasseroberkante  in den Filterbereich führen siehe bei NG Anschluss Filtergraben. Wenn du mechanische Schwerkraftfilter einsetzen willst reicht eine Tiefe des  Filterschacht wie sie der Hersteller angibt plus einige cm Gefälle für Schlammablaufltg. Für die Bleche würde ich Edelstahl nehmen. Bei einer Fertigen Terasse und nachträglichem anbringen der Folie hast du immer das Problem der Befestigung und das Abrutschen der Folie bis das Wasser eingefüllt ist, Foliengewicht nicht unterschätzen. Bei Koiteichen sollten die Pflanzbereiche geschützt sein, da die recht großen Fische einiges an Material umsetzen und Pflanzen zerstören. Die Umwälzpumpe und die Filter sind auch abhängig von deiner Teichart, irgend wann musst du dich ja mal festlegen. An meinem Schwimmteich könnte ich dir mal zeigen was die Burschen so alles bewegen daher plane ich einen zusätzlichen Koibereich.


----------



## Oliver (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau: Fragen und Hilfe*

So dann entscheide ich mich jetzt: Koiteich.
Da ich angler bin und hier im Forum über so viele herliche Kois gestolpert bin hat mich dieser Virus infiziert. 

Annett woher wußtest du das? 

@günther-w

Wie schütze ich den Pflanzenbereich vor den Kois den richtig? Den eigentlichen Schwimmbereich der Kois durch eine Mauer trennen? Ich kann mir das optisch nicht sehr gelungen vorstellen.
Für den Anfang würde ich mich ersteinmal den kleineren Fischen widmen. Sagen wir die klassischen Goldfische. Doch auch die fressen ja sicher Pflanzenteile. Zumindest habe ich noch nichts von einem Fleischfressenden __ Goldfisch gehört.

Zur Befestigung der Folie an der Terasse wäre die Variante mit einer Edelstahlschiene an der Mauer, wie im oben geziegte Bild aber problems machbar, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?

Mensch Leute.
Vielen herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Verspreche euch wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin und dann endlich wieder weiiter arbeiten kann, dann werde ich mal Deteilierte Fotos machen und über die Usergalerie hier vorstellen. Dann seht ihr auch mal was ich bsiher für Murks geacht habe.


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau: Fragen und Hilfe*

Hallo Oliver.



> Annett woher wußtest du das?





@all
Damit es nicht zu Doppelantworten und -diskussionen kommt, mache ich dieses Thema mal ausnahmsweise dicht.
Oliver hat sich anscheinend entschieden, hier neu mit der Planung für seinen Koiteich anzufangen.


----------

